# This forum for Homesteading Today members



## AngieM2

Just letting everyone know, this is for Homesteading Today members, not for just signing up on HT to advertise here.

We are happy to have new contributing members to the complete site, not just here to get customers. 

So, if you are signing up only to post an advertisement here; it almost probably will be deleted.

If you are a contributing member of HT - overall site, help tips, neighborly advice, etc; you are welcome to post here and have your fellow HT members work with you, buying or selling or bartering.

Angie

PS: If you are here just to advertise email the "contact us" email address shown for this site.


----------

